# Help



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi I have a iPad, iPhone and Mac book pro. I think I have malware or spyware on my equipment. My logs are always aggregated or log sessions. I have reset everything numerous times but continue to have issues. I had my cell replaced and a few days after I had alert appear with a security warning. It had a vmn and asked me to trust the security. It appeared two times. I clicked cancel. How can I really see if someone is remote access my info of mirror my equipment


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What device do you think is infected?


----------



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for replying. I believe All three of them. I'm more concerned with my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are they Jailbroken?

You can give this a shot:

http://www.avira.com/en/free-antivirus-ios


----------



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm not sure about the iPad. I think there might be some form of parental control from my ex. I tried to reset the iPad yesterday and it failed. The iPhone seems to work better.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can always take them to an Apple store and they can help you remove any parental control, granted you are the owner of the device and can prove it.

They can also take a look at malware.


----------



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's the problem I live 3 hours from Apple store. I've talked to them on the phone and even had them do a remote access. The avira didn't catch anything. Is there any other program that you may know that will work? Btw I own all of my products. I know that he is doing it because times that I've talked to him, he would know who texted me and what they said. I moved 900 miles away and he can still see what I text or talk about. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does he own the data plan of the phone?

A reset of the devices would have removed any monitoring software on the phone.

Is there a local PC shop you can stop by to see if they can look at any installed software? Online its hard to tell these things without constant screenshots.


----------



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)

No he don't own the data phone iPad Mac book pro. Unfortunately I live in a rural area. I know he mentioned Linux operating system and being able to monitor. Every Time I reset my equipment it seems as if it don't matter. Do you know if malware could be added thru my iCloud account?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it can't.

Your best bet is to go by a local PC shop.


----------



## Summer05 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------

